# Intended state of residence - 189



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear All,

Requesting you to kindly help.

Based on EOI invitation (70 points), I'm filling visa application now for 189.

On page 8/17 of visa application, which state should I choose as *Intended state of residence*?

Following options are available:

Australian Capital Territory
External Territory
New South Wales
Northern Territory
Queensland
South Australia
Tasmania
Victoria
Western Australia
Unknown


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

We can't answer that for you 

Choose whatever state you intend to live in once you move to Australia


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Unknown is fine for a 189 applicant


----------

